# Snow events



## Tom2393 (Oct 15, 2019)

when bidding seasonal Snow & Ice management how many events does Southeastern Michigan get on an average year??


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

30-40 is a ballpark.


----------



## Gardner Lawn Care (Nov 27, 2018)

30 to 40 snow events, no way, we average 43 inches of snow each year. Maybe around 10 actual sown events.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Great. Figure to be there several times for a few of those and then pass thrus and clean ups.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Tom2393 said:


> when bidding seasonal Snow & Ice management how many events does Southeastern Michigan get on an average year??


Define event. Dusting? Push? Melt refreeze?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Throw a blizzard scenario into the smoothie.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Luther said:


> Define event. Dusting? Push? Melt refreeze?


to me, any service is a event


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

To me its 152 possible days of coverage...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> to me, any service is a event


Same here. If we service only a couple sites out of all of them that is an event.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Luther said:


> Same here. If we service only a couple sites out of all of them that is an event.


I'm guessing with your help, staking properties can be considered an "event" too...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Darn tutting. I just had an event a few minutes ago after drinking my first cup of coffee


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> Darn tutting. I just had an event a few minutes ago after drinking my first cup of coffee


Do you really have time to be ****-Chatting on Plowsite with the impending diabolical event coming??...Plus The Roar will be restored against the Bears today


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

We are all set and ready, bring it on. We’re not like some of these other dingdong‘s who are scrambling and panicking.

Trebisky is going to step up today and totally embarrass us. SOL


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luther said:


> We are all set and ready, bring it on. We're not like some of these other dingdong's who are scrambling and panicking.
> 
> Trebisky is going to step up today and totally embarrass us. SOL


we were ready to plow on Halloween, because *SOMEBODY *said we'd be plowing...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> we were ready to plow on Halloween, because *SOMEBODY *said we'd be plowing...


Oomkes???


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Someone that's in charge of this group.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Luther said:


> We are all set and ready, bring it on. We're not like some of these other dingdong's who are scrambling and panicking.
> 
> Trebisky is going to step up today and totally embarrass us. SOL


Yeah right, those bears are hibernating.

Oh I feel an event coming on


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Luther said:


> Darn tutting. I just had an event a few minutes ago after drinking my first cup of coffee


 That had to involve some porcelain.


----------

